
A smartphone app that can hear ear infections in children - curtis
https://www.washington.edu/news/2019/05/15/smartphone-app-can-hear-ear-infections/
======
curiousgal
Reporting an accuracy of 85% doesn't mean much in a medical context. Reporting
the Sensitivity/Specificity should be the norm.

~~~
empath75
Also sort of pointless since most ear infections don’t need treatment.

~~~
couchand
Not pointless at all. If you can track it easily at home and only visit the
doctor when it becomes an issue that's a win for everyone.

~~~
empath75
Most people who find out their kid has an ear infection will take them to the
doctor and demand antibiotics. Even if it’s viral.

~~~
mrfusion
Tell me more about this viral ear infection.

------
Urgo
Looks cool. If the app was on the play store I'd test it out, but looks like
its not released. Below is the relevant quote from the story which links to
their website which has no info.

"The researchers plan on commercializing this technology through a spinout
company, Edus Health [1], and then making the app available to the public."

[1] [http://edushealth.com/](http://edushealth.com/)

~~~
antpls
"Our mission is to make pediatric healthcare more accessible."

Well, they could just release the algorithm / paper / java / app if they
really wanted to make it more accessible.

I agree they should be rewarded for their findings, but these kinds of
healthcare apps should be free and open source

~~~
frittig
How exactly would that work? Should the government offer to buy it for the
asking price and then release it for free? What if the asking price is overly
inflated because the government with it's endless budget is buying it? What if
the government prefers to buy products that were developed in a variety of
states and by a variety of people with different skin colors and chromosomes?

Or should it be illegal for researchers to sell these type of product? That
will cause all of the brilliant talented people who need money to look
elsewhere for work. I wonder if they will be able to get a competent team.

~~~
antpls
If we restrict the debate to children healthcare, I believe it is unethical to
sell an app that could do great goods to many of them, at no additional cost
to maintain or operate. The children are considered a vulnerable population,
they will never buy themselves healthcare or even be able to.

However, this is a smart finding so the researchers definitely deserve some
sort of reward, either in fame or funding.

~~~
frittig
Even if we restrict it to children, it doesn't change the basic idea. We can
advertise food, education, housing and toys that are meant for children, why
is a health app different? I doubt they the company actually wants children to
buy their app, rather that parents will buy it for their children.

------
madhadron
My son was in the data set for this! I'm delighted to finally see the paper!

------
diveanon
This could be very useful for adults as well. I work in scuba diving and am
definitely in interested in this app.

~~~
fmahaztra
Are ear infections common for divers? Is protective ear gear not common/not
effective?

~~~
diveanon
Very common.

I spend on average 4 hours a day underwater in tropical seas loaded with
bacteria.

Protective ear gear is available, however it impedes the ears natural ability
to equalize pressure under water and can easily lead to permanent barotrauma
(pressure injuries). I have been diving recreationally for 20 years and
professionally for 4 and have never met a diver who uses them.

Typically they take the form of a mask with "ear muffs" that are connected to
the the front of the mask by hollow tubes that allow you to equalize pressure.
I tried them once and found them ineffective and borderline dangerous.

The most effective way that I have found to prevent ear infections while
diving is to use "ear beer" drops that are equal parts alcohol and white
vinegar. Some divers add oil to make a nice vinaigrette. I am being totally
serious.

I use the drops for 5 minutes in each ear after I shower before bed, and after
every single dive I clean my ears with fresh water.

------
neonate
[https://outline.com/rN4XYB](https://outline.com/rN4XYB)

